# How to kill PS2?



## trodas (Aug 3, 2008)

First you get a some nice mod chip, I got a Modbo 760 one. Then you take your poor PS2 and disassembly it. If you did not want to write it off right away, then you take a look into this guide - in fact it was very simple, however from the second time on - http://www.rpghry.cz/dds/nastenka.htm#ps2
Now using the included both sided sticker attach the Modbo chip on the bottom side of PS2 PCB that way, so it's little contact match perfectly against where they connect the pins GND, M, N, O, P, R, V, U, T, Q - simply this way:












And now use your soldering iron to make a connection there, as shown. I used my trusty old transformer soldering iron, as I need to heat-up the PCB a lot to make these contacts possible:






It is not easy, but if you have a small slim soldering point, lot's of resin and just the good amount of tin on your soldering iron tip - it will work. Then check the connections with DMM, if they did not just look as conductive, but if they really are. Pin W you have to connect by wire and differently a bit. In the guide for Modbo 760 chip there: http://www.picsystems.net/diagrams_ps2/modbo_760/modbo_760_v12_13.jpg (backup link here: http://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=modbo760v1213of0.jpg ) is mitake. You cannot get the pin W connected bellow the small white Modbo PCB board, so you have to use different connection that suggested. (in theory you can, but then the height of the soldering and wire will prevent connecting of the other pins) This way:






Then only a "fun moments" awaits you with soldering connections like the B, G H and I connections:






To show how small they are, I add a ruler there. In Centimeters, the small ares are millimeters...






Good luck!
Another mistake in the guide is, that instead of pin S it shown pin SX (!) - so just connect the pin S on Modbo 760 (new revision?) to the SX connection in the picture shown. Things work that way. Another problem is, that where to connect the pin Z is completely unknown to me ATM. Luckily this one is optional, so, it is not need to be connected at all. You just missing the features called "AR Max" and "Gameshark"... I have no idea what they even mean, so...


So then, if everything works as it should, you get only more fun now 
Details, as the PS2 sold for Region 2 (Europe) can now play Region 1 DVD's such as only in USA sold Redux edition of Apocalypse Now:






...is perhaps not even worth mentioning. I tested the classis R2 (Europe), R1 (USA) and R4 (Australia) DVD's and everything worked w/o a problem.

At the start, there is a slight change in the PS2 logo:






And when powering PS2 off, there is this:






And now the most important - just downloaded games (probably best using P2P, I used eMule to download Ironman, EUFA Euro 2008 and so on for test...) for PS2 as normal ISO images and burn them on PC (using for example Nero) on DVD's and they just play beautifully! 
Sony must be definitively happy


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 4, 2008)

I think this is considered warz which are not supposed to be posted on techpowerup.


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 4, 2008)

he's got 4 stars' worth of experience, i think he should know if it's warez or not. not that condone or condemn what he's doing


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I think modchips become legal after a certain amount of time so maybe this wouldn't count as warez.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 4, 2008)

Jeez, put a shirt on!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2008)

i thought this was about killing PS2


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i thought this was about killing PS2



I did too :shadedshu still kinda interesting


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i thought this was about killing PS2



if done incorrectly the ps2 cant be repaired.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> if done incorrectly the ps2 cant be repaired.



yeah but his didnt die. i want to see dead sony hardware damnit!

i was lied to, refund me 2 minutes plz!


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> yeah but his didnt die. i want to see dead sony hardware damnit!
> 
> i was lied to, refund me 2 minutes plz!






im going to sig this.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 4, 2008)

It's definitely not "warez", but I would remove the part about downloading games illegally.  Just mention that you can make backups and play them, or something like that.


----------



## trodas (Aug 4, 2008)

> i thought this was about killing PS2



Yea, it is. Try that for yourself and... you kill a PS2, I think  That was the "hidden point" 



> It's definitely not "warez", but I would remove the part about downloading games illegally. Just mention that you can make backups and play them, or something like that.



Well, it is not that the same thing? "They" will always scream about some BS all around, but I'm going to clarify something:
1) I was not promoting illegal downloads
2) I was not even owning an PS2, it was a job
3) I insist on the section of law that says you CAN make own personal copy of the copyprotected work

There are many reasons to. One of the game I got for testing the PS2 with it was Grand tourisimo 4, or how the name exactly it... Nevermind. The DVDs are already so scrathed, that the loading become sometimes slow and the booting of the game unreliable.
I insist on being able to make a copy and use the copy, before damaging original.
If Sony, law or God is trying to prevent me from doing it, I reasonably believe that I have every right to make it work. If there is obstacles that did not allow me to making a usefull copy, I feel entitled to remove them - I have the right of law on my side, not to mention moral right to do so.

Extreme interpretation of this view might be, that everything that is protected in such order to prevent legal buyer to make copy for himself from it, is not anymore under the protection of law, because it break this part of law.

I know it might sound rather extreme, but I do believe that this is the correct implementation. Actions that obviously break the law can't demand any law protection. That would be chucpe.


----------



## mab1376 (Aug 4, 2008)

i used to have a DMS3 chip back in 04 before i sold it. 
i always wanted to use HDD loader but couldn't afford a HDD to try it.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 4, 2008)

Cool nice work .. a lot better than some i've seen with wires soldered to a chip thats taped down :|..

I heard not so long ago that all mod chips are illegal now in the US even owning the chips are..  Which i do not understand really due to being allowed to make copys of a game but you not allowed a way to copy them ( in some country's lol.


----------



## mab1376 (Aug 4, 2008)

yeah it's very difficult in the US to buy a pre-modded system as of about a year ago since there was a raid on alot of vendor service centers. (i.e. peoples houses)


----------



## trodas (Aug 7, 2008)

> i want to see dead sony hardware damnit!
> i was lied to, refund me 2 minutes plz!



Not so fast, sonny. Ther you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9z19BPSfbc


----------



## intel igent (Aug 7, 2008)

nice mod trodas!


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 8, 2008)

is this "How to kill PS2?" or "Hey I'm just now figuring out how to mod my 10 year old PS2"


----------



## trodas (Aug 9, 2008)

*intel igent* - thanks 


*CrackerJack* - neither  It was not my PS2, it was just a job for a friend...


----------

